# Happy Birthday Toy !



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*Is it your birthday Today Toy? I wonder why it didn't show up in the list. 
If it is, Happy Birthday</span>*<span style="color:#ff0000">


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOY!!!


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday Toy! I hope you have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How nice of you to see that! Yes! It's Toy's birthday today!









She is FOUR - *FOUR -* *FOUR* years old!







I cannot believe it! 

It seems only yesterday I picked her up at the airport and

opened that crate to see this happy go lucky little baby with

tail wagging...and it's never stopped wagging.









What a happy dog she is. She loves everyone and everyone

loves her. She has been a joy.









Here are a few pics of her growing up.


[attachment=10705:attachment] 

[attachment=10706:attachment] 

[attachment=10707:attachment] 

[attachment=10711:attachment]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

The first time I saw her and Cosy's pictures in your siggy, I HAD to show my friends and Jeremiah, they're just adorable... they look like living stuffed animals, they're THAT cute!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Toy!!! Many many more to you!








[attachment=10710:attachment]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Great pictures! Toy is very beautiful!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

How wonderful to see the photos of Toy - she is stunning.

Happy Birthday Baby Girl!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=10712:attachment]

Happy 4th Birthday Toy, Scooby and I hope you have a very special day!!!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

*Happy 4th Birthday Toy! You're such a cutie pie!*


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

[attachment=10715:attachment] cutie pie


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

She looks like a real "toy" in that first picture! Have a great birthday celebration!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! To the *CUTEST* dog I have ever seen! She was a doll in her baby pictures.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I think Toy is so precious. It's hard to believe she is four. She is so little. That first picture is unbelievable. She is just a doll baby. *Have a great birthday, Toy!! * (I love Cosy too!)

[attachment=10721:attachment]


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday! She's such a doll!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

[attachment=10732:attachment][attachment=10733:attachment] *HAPPY 4th BIRTHDAY TOY!!!*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=10731:attachment]

Happy Birthday Beautiful Toy!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PRECIOUS TOY!!!!







Brit, I am here drooling over the pics of Toy; she is too beautiful!!







Hope you are enjoying her birthday.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

OH i cant beleive how adorable she is she is a living doll


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday little Toy! Brit her puppy pics are soo cute! I also want to see some pictures of her in the dresses you inevitably got her for today!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday, pretty little toy


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

<span style="color:#cc0000">







Happy Birthday Toy

















Hugs from me and nose licks from Indy














</span>


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

She's too beautiful. And she doesn't look a day over 2!!!







Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Aww!! Happy Birthday beautiful girl!!
Jess


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Happy birthday, gorgeous princess!!!








<div align="center">


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweet Toy, I hope mommy spoiled you rotten


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

YAY!!! 4 yrs old!!! I hope you get spoiled rotten today (even more so than usual)! Tchelsi and I are sending
special birthday kisses for yer sweet, sweet applehead! 
I'm gonna sing...Ready Toy...?...

"This is your
Happy Birthday Song
and it isn't very long"!

Also, please tell Cosy Congratulations on her HGTV accomplishment!! Can't wait to see her picture!

Heidi & Tchelsi Ann


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

happy birthday T


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday sweet girl. I love you and i hope you had a very special day


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday Toy
















ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks all of you for the special birthday greetings! Toy had lots of treats today
along with lots of company tonite. My grandson, my other daughter and her friend
who loves dogs, my younger daughter and her friend who loves TOY and of course,
Bebe, Trinket, and Cosy were in attendance. It was a grand time. Toy was passed
around and never touched the ground for two hours. She was in kissy-face heaven!

I didn't take pictures as we got to laughing so hard. My middle daughter is doing
the 60 mile walkathon for Breast Cancer in October along with her friend. She's had
to raise 2200.00 to enter the walkathon and is almost there. They were
thinking of names for their team and had come up with one name that my daughter's
friend is embarassed to say so she wasn't sure they should go for it. I thought
it was terribly clever and perfect for the occasion. I offered to create the decals
for their pink T shirts. They will be the "HELLO TITTY" committee!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

[attachment=10738:attachment]


Happy Happy Birthday Toy!! Sorry Im late.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sending Birthday wishes your way, Toy!!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

HAPPY B_DAY!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Paris,Rudy and I all send Toy Happy Birthday wishes


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Toy! You still look like a puppy and are still one of the cutest Maltese! I just love every pic I ever saw of you but most of all I love your happy tail wagging and loving personality. Personality and health are what is important and cuteness is icing on the cake ... Toy and her sister Cosy have it all! Boith are just too cute and lovable. 

Glad you enjoyed your birthday.

Susan & my furkidz in NJ

CuteCosyNToy' date='Aug 3 2006, 04:45 PM' post='233753'] How nice of you to see that! Yes! It's Toy's birthday today!









She is FOUR - *FOUR -* *FOUR* years old!







I cannot believe it! 

It seems only yesterday I picked her up at the airport and

opened that crate to see this happy go lucky little baby with

tail wagging...and it's never stopped wagging.









What a happy dog she is. She loves everyone and everyone

loves her. She has been a joy.









Here are a few pics of her growing up.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

happy bday toy! you are one of the most GORGEOUS dogs i have ever seen! my next maltese is coming from your breeder!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Happy-Birthday!!!




Andrea~







[attachment=10754:attachment]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Thanks all of you for the special birthday greetings! Toy had lots of treats today
> along with lots of company tonite. My grandson, my other daughter and her friend
> who loves dogs, my younger daughter and her friend who loves TOY and of course,
> Bebe, Trinket, and Cosy were in attendance. It was a grand time. Toy was passed
> ...


HAHA Cute name for their group.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

A belated but sincere HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOY! from Chloe and me.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> How nice of you to see that! Yes! It's Toy's birthday today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Growing up... heheheehe that is almost funny.

HAPPY Birthday Little Toy! Yes we all do love you!

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthaday Toy. Hope you got lots of goodies. Congrats to your daugther Brit on such a wonderful undertaking. A girlfriend of mine and I considered it and then oops she got pregnant. She is due Dec 1. The walk in Florida is in Tampa and I think it was in late October. love the name for the group. Some of them are very creative.
Aimee


----------

